# S & W 4046 Anyone Own One?



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I purchased a used ex Law Enforcement S & W model 4046 a while back. I haven't shot this weapon much but I have had a couple of FTF's. Other wise it shoots and feels great. The only other thing I see as a problem is when putting the slide back on the frame it is very hard. I mean you have to force it. Don't think the gun has been shot much. Could this be the problem? Does anyone here have this model and have any problems with it? How do you rate/like this handgun? I know of others that have the 4006 and love them. Is the 4006 a better gun in some way?


----------

